

Seminal UK tech journalist, Guy Kewney, has died. Goodbye, old friend. - anigbrowl
http://www.pcw.co.uk/computeractive/news/2261153/tribute-guy-kewney

======
papaf
My first job in IT was with PC Magazine in London. Guy Kewney was one of the
top columnists at the magazine and I was a lowly technical assistant. Despite
this he would sit around and chat over a beer.

When I visited the magazine many years later, he was one of the people that
took the time to come up and say hello. He was an excellent public speaker and
wrote some visionary editorials.

